# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Bất ngờ có dự án đáng sống trên miền Tây

## tenten

“Những tháng đầu năm 2020, nền kinh tế Việt Nam không giảm trưởng 2,1%, trong đó, thị trường Bất Động Sản Nhà Đất (BĐS) đóng góp phần vô cùng lớn. điểm đến chọn lựa điển hình của môi trường BĐS Nhà Đất là khu vực mặt Nam Cần Thơ cùng với những dự án công trình tiên phong hạ tầng đang được hoàn thiện mỗi ngày”

Trước những diễn biến phức hợp của dịch bệnh Covid – 19, chính phủ sẽ xuất hiện các bước ra nhất quán cũng như có sự điều hướng cụ thể để kịp thời ứng phó. những cơ chế đc ưu tiên về điều kiện sống và cống hiến cho người dân, nhất là nhóm mát dịu ảnh hưởng được tâm điểm hơn cả. Đây cũng là nhiều nhu cầu thiết yếu để đảm bảo nền kinh tế tài chính Việt Nam có thể phục hồi 1 cách toàn thể và bền chắc.



*xem thêm : [replacer_a]*

cuộc sống và thị trường BĐS miền Tây vào ĐK mới mẻ

cùng sự bứt phá cũng như ưa thích ứng cộng đồng của cả nước, BĐS Miền Tây đang dần tăng cường do nhu cầu ngôi nhà ở của cư dân khu vực sát bên Cần Thơ đang được không ngừng cao cũng như dự đoán tiếp tục tăng mạnh mẽ hơn thế nữa sau đây gần.

các dự án ngôi nhà sống ngày càng rất được yêu thích cũng như có nhiều sự chọn rộng với điều kiện sống công nghiệp hiện đại. Đây không hề là khu vực chỉ để nhân sự trú ẩn mà còn phải rất có thể Trải Nghiệm nhiều hội họp tiện nghi, thoải mái sau 1 ngày dài làm công việc.

như thế, các dự án nhà sống tại mặt Nam Cần Thơ về sau sẽ không riêng đem lại một căn nhà chất lượng, sang trọng mà còn phải cung cấp cả một môi trường ở hoàn toàn, đi kèm cùng với các phục vụ lợi ích, dịch vụ thiên nhiên “tại chỗ” của cư dân. nói cách khác, tính “đáng sống” của không ít dự án công trình ngôi nhà sống tiếp tục được xem dựa tại mức độ an ninh cũng như tiềm năng thích ứng còn mới.

thời gian vừa mới đây, Thủ tướng Chính phủ đã phê duyệt nhà trương dự án xây dựng công trình xây dựng cao tốc Mỹ Thuận – Cần Thơ, giai đoạn 1. nơi đây dự án trọng điểm đất nước, khởi công trong thời điểm tháng 10/2020. tuyến cao tốc này đóng góp thêm phần rút ngắn khoảng cách từ T.p HCM về nhiều tỉnh Miền Tây, đặc biệt là Cần Thơ. tin tức này khiến cho BĐS Cần Thơ đang sôi động càng trở nên dậy sóng.

sau khi con đường đường cao tốc này hoàn thành, với khả năng kết nối giao thương mua bán thuận lợi tiếp tục nhanh gọn “chắp cánh” mang lại sự phát triển kinh tế tài chính – văn hóa truyền thống – cộng đồng của tất cả vùng Đồng bằng sông Cửu Long. theo đó, thị trường BĐS miền Tây cũng đón nhận một “làn sóng mới” khi nhiều nhà đầu tư phát triển các dự án để tiên phong sự đi lên của giao thông.

Riêng môi trường phía Nam Cần Thơ cũng đang sắp những ĐK tốt nhất nhằm đón nhận nhiều ông rộng lớn vào ngành BĐS. thành phố Hồ Chí Minh ưu tiên hoàn thành hạ tầng đô thị, quận, huyện. Việc hoàn thành cơ sở giao thông và xã hội đã tạo ra tiền đề nhằm các “đại gia” Bất Động Sản Nhà Đất lựa chọn Cần Thơ là điểm đến điển hình nổi bật trong thời gian trở lại đây.



*đọc thêm : [replacer_a]*

môi trường BĐS Nhà Đất miền Tây và nhiều dự án đang dậy “sóng”

Bắt kịp xu hướng còn mới, 1 dự án mới mẻ cũng đã góp mặt vào thị trường miền Tây các dự án khu đô thị ích lợi Fenix City mới nhất trên Nam Cần Thơ. dự án công trình nằm tại con đường giao thông khi là tâm điểm tham gia một loạt những phục vụ tiện ích của địa điểm. bên cạnh đó còn gây tuyệt vời với mức chi phí tuyệt đối hấp dẫn chỉ còn 809.000tr/nền. và chỉ cần thanh toán trước 240.000 triệu là hoàn toàn có thể có được nền gần. trong khi đó, sống một số địa điểm tương ứng khác đang chào bán cùng với giá chỉ từ là 1,2 tỷ cho 2,5 tỷ trên một nền.

như vậy có thể thấy, dựa vào tuyến giao thông lợi ích với nội khu thành phố Cần Thơ và túi tiền tuyệt đối hợp lý với nhiều hộ gia đình sau mùa dịch. Fenix City sẽ đem lại biện pháp định cư bền chắc cho phần đông dân ở, khác biệt bộ phận trí thức trẻ làm công việc tại những khu công nghiệp. góp thêm phần cải tiến vượt bậc chất lượng định cư trên TP. Cần Thơ nói riêng cũng như khu vực miền Tây nói chung.

----------

